# Large 240V Inverter Generators



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

In the process of doing research for others, I've discovered that there are now over 1/2 dozen 240V inverter generators in the 5000W+ class:

Honda EU7000is $4500









Yamaha EF6300iSDE $3400













Powerhorse 7500i $3000










AIMS GEN6600W240VS $2000










Briggs & Stratton Q6500 $1200












Sportsman GEN85KIDF $1700










Champion 10051 $960


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Which is going to be your next one, tabora?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Melson said:


> Which is going to be your next one, tabora?


 With the speed things are changing, it'll probably be something else in the future... I've been watching for a good, used EU7000is for about a year, but all these new players have me looking at all the options. I really want the following features (just a matter of time, I think):


240V up to 45A starting (my GenerLink maximum)
Inverter <5% THD
Electric Start
Auto Choke
Remote Control for Start/Stop
Monitoring via smart device if possible, including oil level, fuel use and run timers
60db or less
Dual Fuel preferred


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep. Inverter is the way to go. 240 @45 amps is enough for both convenience and comfort. I sometimes marvel at what I can do with just the 3000. The 7000is would be sweet and most satisfying for guys like us. You can get those remote options you want, too. Pinellas Power, for one, has key fob-type and smartphone remotes. He's pricy, but his stuff is pretty neat.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

tabora said:


> With the speed things are changing, it'll probably be something else in the future... I've been watching for a good, used EU7000is for about a year, but all these new players have me looking at all the options. I really want the following features (just a matter of time, I think):
> 
> 
> 240V up to 45A starting (my GenerLink maximum)
> ...


I was in your same shoes for a while, I just recently pulled the trigger on a new eu7000. 

The Eu7000 ef6300 and powerhouse 7500 are the only three real contenders in the space in my opinion. The 7000 seems to offer the best of everything except the price....

I’m going to install uscarbs new trifuel kit, a wireless remote start and build an updated generator shed. With a soft start I’m confident it’ll run my central air and be a nice compromise to a standby generator, with Cleaner power, more versatility with fuels, maintain portability, and ease of operation for my wife if I’m not home.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well as a Honda eu7000is owner (several of them)
they are a bit of sticker shock for the guy who does not have any bucks..
but... it is an investment...
and a real good one at that!!
yup the tri fuel kit looks good!!
I have pix of them on the honda forum.
as well as links for the kit.
right now the tri fuel kit is less than 500.00.
and you will need a few hoses and a lp regulator that are optional as every one may need different hose lengths.
natural gas is my choice for primary gen fuel..
but I have the choice of unleaded gasoline and Liquid Propane as well as a choice.

severe wind and earthquake can take out the natural gas... or lp if your property has a direct hit!!
and floods will float lp tanks...

over plan your system!!
and if you are doing a gen shack make sure you have proper vents and sensors for lp, ng, gasoline!!
I prefer cement block shack with a faraday cage.
and you can clad the outside with tin as well.
and a heavy steel door with real good locks to keep it safe!!
we use 12 volt and 120 volts for our vent fans...
and have a start shut down delay if the pel level is high on gases inside the shack.
and auto fire control drops.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

If I had the money I think I would go for a powerful quiet inverter gen aswel, as my 2800watt is rather on the loud side and the bigger you buy the louder it will be. But on the other hand if you go for a open frame normal gen with advanced AVR power performance to make it act like a inverter gen, you could go much bigger and spend the same kind of money.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> The Eu7000 ef6300 and powerhouse 7500 are the only three real contenders in the space in my opinion.


The AIMS Power looks like a contender to me, as well... From their About page:
At AIMS Power, our mission is to be leaders in the design and development of off-grid and renewable energy. 

We sell our signature DC to AC inverters, solar panels, deep-cycle batteries, solar charge controllers and more to some of the most innovative companies and organizations across the US and worldwide. What’s more, we strive to provide the best quality products and unbeatable customer service and tech support to match.

*The story of AIMS Power...*

The first AIMS Power inverter was created in 2001 by founder and president Bruce de Jong in his Reno garage, Nevada. Our president devoted late nights to developing truly unique inverter designs and researching the needs of the renewable energy markets. And he succeeded.

Armed with just a college degree and a little business experience, AIMS Power was born, designing, developing and bringing to market the most extensive line of inverters available.

The company was eventually able to move to an office in South Reno, before expanding to two facilities. A business of one grew with the addition of de Jong’s wife Laura, followed by a staff of just 14. Sales, marketing and warehousing teams and specialists would be the next additions, helping the company go from strength to competitive.​


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> The AIMS Power looks like a contender to me, as well... From their About page:
> At AIMS Power, our mission is to be leaders in the design and development of off-grid and renewable energy.
> 
> We sell our signature DC to AC inverters, solar panels, deep-cycle batteries, solar charge controllers and more to some of the most innovative companies and organizations across the US and worldwide. What’s more, we strive to provide the best quality products and unbeatable customer service and tech support to match.
> ...


I just looked at the manual for that unit...
2x on the 3 phase windings cool idea!
where are they mfg the gens at?? what country??
is this a chonda clone engine?? looks like a gx390 by the specs...
I would still say the eu7000is is better... the injection has it for me!!
way better on run time!!
and starting during the cold as it is injection it over fuels during start!!
cool item!!

the one thing about the AIMS company is they are making or doing the design on grid tie systems...
now if they have this all worked out so the aims gen can work along the side a solar system inverter as a tie..
yea this could be huge!!
I would take the time to call them and make a list of good questions!!
and where are the mfg plants?? usa?? what parts are they using? japan or china?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The aims 6600 is surely a Chonda engine but that’s not nessesarily a bad thing, most clone motors have proven to be Very stout. My question is the longevity of the stator and inverter. 240v inverters have to be able to support lots of return current on the neutral circuit which can cause harmonic distortion and reduce the life of the component. On the other hand the Machine is only $2000 bucks, and if parts are readily affordable and available... then give it shot. 

I would be great to hear a matter of fact review of it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

me too!!
I have seen some chondas still running after 10 years on log splitters!!

I agree... not all inverters and inverter gen windings are the same...

now that is an idea!!
honda and the other close brands need to make an replacement inverter head!!
you just bolt it up to your engine and the head has every thing else self contained!!

and all of them need to make an 20-25kw inverter gen!!

right now we are doing 2 of the eu7000is units in parallel for 12kw rated.

lol the china and japan folks are thinking "what do they need with all that power!!"
they think the eu2200i is a big gen set!!
and if you are in one of the cracker box places yea a 1500 watts will run most of the appliances over there!!
but down south the inverter air conditioning units zap more that that!!
for me I would have to have air con to get rid of the humidity!!
heck I have the dehumidifier on right now!!
lower the water in the air, the more o2!! at least per cu foot!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been talking to AIMS about their GEN6600W240VS and I finally got through to somebody in engineering. This model intrigues me the most. It's the perfect blend of power, price and quiet.

They said all parts are available for purchase after the 3-year warranty and they have them in stock. For those of you who are more mechanically inclined than I, perhaps you can decipher some of the OEM parts based on pictures. I attached the spreadsheet they sent me, converted to PDF format due to forum limitations. Prices subject to change of course.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> I've been talking to AIMS about their GEN6600W240VS and I finally got through to somebody in engineering. This model intrigues me the most. It's the perfect blend of power, price and quiet.
> 
> They said all parts are available for purchase after the 3-year warranty and they have them in stock. For those of you who are more mechanically inclined than I, perhaps you can decipher some of the OEM parts based on pictures. I attached the spreadsheet they sent me, converted to PDF format due to forum limitations. Prices subject to change of course.


Robh,
Could you share the spreadsheet somehow or I could pm you my email address. I would like to tally up the cost of all those parts. I can't believe how inexpensive the major engine components are! The most expensive item is the Inverter.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> I've been talking to AIMS about their GEN6600W240VS and I finally got through to somebody in engineering. This model intrigues me the most. It's the perfect blend of power, price and quiet.
> 
> They said all parts are available for purchase after the 3-year warranty and they have them in stock. For those of you who are more mechanically inclined than I, perhaps you can decipher some of the OEM parts based on pictures. I attached the spreadsheet they sent me, converted to PDF format due to forum limitations. Prices subject to change of course.



$1,691.91 to build it yourself. Calculated from the Excel file you sent me.
How much time do you have on your hands? You would save yourself $381.09.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Pfftth. That assumes you don't add more POWER (Tim Allen grunt)

I see they bumped up their price. It's now $2073


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> Pfftth. That assumes you don't add more POWER (Tim Allen grunt)
> 
> I see they bumped up their price. It's now $2073


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Here is another one to add to the list.

DuroMax XP9000iH $2499


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> Here is another one to add to the list.
> 
> DuroMax XP9000iH $2499


I'm surprised this one doesn't have a 50A outlet. 68dB is also kind of loud, and the run time at lower loads is much shorter than the Honda.

I would like to see more reviews and real world experiences of the US Carb solution using NG on the EU7000is. This is something I would consider as a mod.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah, it seemed a bit loud, and you need a 40lb tank to feed it propane fast enough. For my house, the sweet spot is still that AIMS 6600 generator but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

We would all own a 3-way modified EU7000iS if money was no object. I'd even take one over a whole-house generator just because of the cool factor.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> Yeah, it seemed a bit loud, and you need a 40lb tank to feed it propane fast enough. For my house, the sweet spot is still that AIMS 6600 generator but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> We would all own a 3-way modified EU7000iS if money was no object. I'd even take one over a whole-house generator just because of the cool factor.


Absolutely. Two EU7000IS in parallel on a NG line and feeding a 50A input box powering the main panel would be ideal.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Browse Deweb said:


> I'm surprised this one doesn't have a 50A outlet. 68dB is also kind of loud, and the run time at lower loads is much shorter than the Honda.
> 
> I would like to see more reviews and real world experiences of the US Carb solution using NG on the EU7000is. This is something I would consider as a mod.


the us carb eu7000is ng gas tri fuel mod works!
i have one here!
and it is on ng!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> the us carb eu7000is ng gas tri fuel mod works!
> i have one here!
> and it is on ng!


Would a 1/2" NG line be enough for the EU7000IS? I have a line in the back of the house that used to feed a gas fireplace insert. It's capped, but I could easily tie into this for the generator. Also, does ECO mode still work well with NG?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use a 1 inch line on n/g 
and the us carb kit works!


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Browse Deweb said:


> Would a 1/2" NG line be enough for the EU7000IS? I have a line in the back of the house that used to feed a gas fireplace insert. It's capped, but I could easily tie into this for the generator. Also, does ECO mode still work well with NG?


The diameter of the NG feed is primarily a function of the BTU demand of the generator AND the distance from the meter. You should provide your plumber with BTU demand of the generator and they should be able to calculate the correct size of the feed taking into consideration distance and fittings. 

The USCarb site has some good sizing information.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Eco mode works fine on my EU6500is on NG.


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

I have both the Champion 100519 and 100520 and both are excellent. The 100520 is 7000 running and electric start while the 100519 is 5000 running and pull start. Neither have wifi connect. I would buy them again in an instant.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

See this new thread for the latest entries from Harbor Freight (Predator) and Duromax: Harbor Freight 9500 Watt Inverter Generator.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@motormonkey closed out the Kraftwerk thread before I could finish my research and post about the 7000i, so I'll just add the link here:





INVERTER GENERATORS


KraftWerk Generators




kraftwerkgenerators.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

tabora said:


> @motormonkey closed out the Kraftwerk thread before I could finish my research and post about the 7000i, so I'll just add the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest that one of my favorite albums was _Electric Cafe_ back in the day. 

I've never heard of Kraftwerk generators, but just frequenting this site, I've realized there are all manner of generators I've never heard of before.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm new to me!
be careful when clicking the link..
no company info on that site... not sure if it is data mining clicks.

some of the sockets on the front look like some of the older china gens...

it maybe a viable gen start up...
or just smoke and mirrors...
the web site states 2020....
i would think they would have phone numbers by now at fist of june 2021..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i did find a video on the gen set





i see a listing from san juan classifieds
$3500.00
POWER SPORTS

Call now and separate it now *787-333-0277 *787-277-0415 San Juan - River *Piedras*


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

If the Chinese are making this unit, it's another example of their not only stealing technology from other nations, but their language and nomenclature as well for purposes of hiding behind smokescreens.

If the Germans are making it, then never mind.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like another variation of the powerhouse 7500 inverter unit. Same guts different trim level. I like the powerhorses 50 amp plug.

They are eu7000 clones. Look very similar, but are much bulkier.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

time will tell...
so far i have yet to see the werk gen set any where here in the states at retailers sites...


----------



## JethTran (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi....Be prompted that the expressed yield is when burning gas, as these things are fairly less amazing when running on propane. Like you I have a 2HP well siphon to run, and this is the thing that I purchased. Despite the fact that I haven't snared it to the well siphon yet, this wattage ought to promptly begin and run that 2HP siphon when utilizing gas. My computations propose that running on propane it would be minor for turning over the engine.

Bittele Electronics


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

JethTran said:


> Hi....Be prompted that the expressed yield is when burning gas, as these things are fairly less amazing when running on propane. Like you I have a 2HP well siphon to run, and this is the thing that I purchased. Despite the fact that I haven't snared it to the well siphon yet, this wattage ought to promptly begin and run that 2HP siphon when utilizing gas. My computations propose that running on propane it would be minor for turning over the engine.


so what gen are you running jeth?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Do smaller 240v inverter generators exist? 

I went looking at a lot of the brands - powerhorse, generac, honda, champion, harbor freight, yamaha - and none of them make a "mid range" inverter generator that has 240v that I've found. The closest is the Yamaha 6300w inverter. Those up to around 4500w have 30a 120v outlets, but don't do split 120/240v. 

Maybe it is just the difference in technologies - rotary alternator vs inverter - but the vast majority of rotary generators down to about 2500w have dual voltage 120/240. It seems like the option of either single 120v or dual 120/240v would be easy to do on the inverters and another selling point to make them more versatile - or at least the option of an upgrade to have switchable 240v. 

I would think the option of 240v would not necessarily be to run a 240v load, rather run split phase power distribution - 3 wire supply - 2 hots, 1 neutral (plus ground - 4th). That would be a very handy ability.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I feel like it’s a matter of having a market it for it. Inverter generators are becoming more prevalent so it might happen.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

FlyFisher said:


> Do smaller 240v inverter generators exist?
> ----
> I would think the option of 240v would not necessarily be to run a 240v load, rather run split phase power distribution - 3 wire supply - 2 hots, 1 neutral (plus ground - 4th). That would be a very handy ability.


That's the boat I'm in. I use my Honda EU2200i to plug into my house, but have to be careful about 240V loads as well as my MWBC's since I cross the hots. I want a 120/240 just to avoid that. I'm saving up for that AIMS 6600 model on the front page. I might end up being the first person on the forum to get one. By most accounts, the Briggs option is bad news.

Champion and Honda both make small'ish open-frame generators if you don't mind a little more noise.
Honda EM5000S Generator | Honda Generators
6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter - Champion Power Equipment

-Robert


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Robh said:


> Champion and Honda both make small'ish open-frame generators if you don't mind a little more noise.


I'm just looking at ideas right now. A rotary has been the likely candidate there - I've looked harder at the Northstar units in years past and I like their products. However, the inverter technology is appealing with the variable RPM = better fuel management.

Between the noise and fuel consumption those are 2 reasons to go inverter. 

I would be curious what the fuel consumption would look like on one of the larger units - like the Honda EU7000 or Powerhorse 7500 - at light loads. There is a threshold of power generation before the engine needs to make more power. Once the engine needs to make more power the fuel consumption goes up. So what is that minimum fuel burn power production? Like if you only draw 800 watts for a period of time vs 1.5kw - I don't think the fuel consumption will change much - the larger the generator the bigger that minimum wattage is before the fuel consumption goes up. So if you are not drawing that wattage, but less, then you are wasting fuel not using power that you're getting already. That is the problem with the rotary units - that minimum wattage is much higher because the engines are already screamin' at 3600rpm so the alternator can output 60hz AC. It takes fuel to spin the engine that fast - regardless of what the load is. So for the same size engine between a rotary and inverter - the inverter is going to have significantly lower fuel consumption and a lower wattage minimum power output - the engine on the inverter can run at idle in eco mode. The rotary has to maintain 3600rpm.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

FlyFisher said:


> I would be curious what the fuel consumption would look like on one of the larger units - like the Honda EU7000 or Powerhorse 7500 - at light loads. There is a threshold of power generation before the engine needs to make more power.


That's an age old question for sure. Most of us size for the peak, not the bottom. I added a tachometer to my EU2200i and based on the RPM's as well as "listening" to the load (scientific huh?), I'd say the sweet spot for minimal fuel usage is around 25% load. Obviously running it with a less load will take gas no matter what, but I have no good way to measure that difference. Some manufacturers actually list those specs on gas usage.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on what fuel for the numbers fly?

yea inverter gen with servo throttle is the way to go.
they do make a version of the eu2200i as higher voltage for uk and other markets.
just watch the HZ as some are 50hz versions like down unda. grin.

so how much 240 power do you need?
in watts please.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

dont forget harbor freight








8750 Watt Inverter Generator with CO SECURE Technology


Amazing deals on this 8750W Co Secure Inverter Generator at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

iowagold said:


> on what fuel for the numbers fly?
> 
> yea inverter gen with servo throttle is the way to go.
> they do make a version of the eu2200i as higher voltage for uk and other markets.
> ...


Gasoline specifically as that is an easier reference point for me (I don't speak propane and natural gas very well yet).

As to 240v power - the idea is more so to have 2 legs of 120v - so a 4 pin connector, not 3. So simply a "higher voltage" version of an EU2200i would not work unless it had neutral and 2 hots for power. 

In an inverter generator you would have to have 2 banks of transistors that can be modulated 180deg apart (or one bank above and one bank below 0v) to get the split phase. I do not believe the EU2200i is able to do that, but I could be way wrong as I am not sure what the "other end of the world" has as far as market demand, though I am familiar with the European standard 220v @ 50hz single phase power (2 wire, not 3 like our split phase here in North America).

If you did not have a neutral one way around it would be a transformer - but as anyone that has been around transformers/analog power much would know - the losses in the transformer would make that a terrible idea. If you did have an efficient transformer then a center tapped secondary would give you the neutral and you would have your split phase. That is how the step down transformers work from the power grid to service entrance anyway - knock down the line voltage to 240v, center tapped for split phase - thus the 3 wires coming from the pole/transformer. 

In fact, going back to the European conundrum for travelers from the US with powering 110v devices off the European 220v - there are step down transformers that you can get that do exactly this. Example below:








Amazon.com: 3000 Watt Voltage Converter Transformer by LiteFuze - Step Up/Down - 110V/220V - Circuit Breaker Protection -Heavy Duty/ - Convertingbox Technology - LT Series [5-Years Warranty] : Electronics


Buy 3000 Watt Voltage Converter Transformer by LiteFuze - Step Up/Down - 110V/220V - Circuit Breaker Protection -Heavy Duty/ - Convertingbox Technology - LT Series [5-Years Warranty]: Electronics - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





The catch to those step down transformers is they only change the voltage, not the frequency. If you have devices that are sensitive to the lower 50hz freq you're hosed. Though, a lot of devices will be spec'd at 110-120v @ 50/60hz, just not all. One more detail to be aware of - sort of like combing through nutrition labels if you have a sensitive digestive system or allergy - have to be careful and know what you're looking at.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> Do smaller 240v inverter generators exist?
> 
> I went looking at a lot of the brands - powerhorse, generac, honda, champion, harbor freight, yamaha - and none of them make a "mid range" inverter generator that has 240v that I've found. The closest is the Yamaha 6300w inverter. Those up to around 4500w have 30a 120v outlets, but don't do split 120/240v.


I missed one. Powerhorse 4500 open frame inverter - it has switchable 240v on an L14-30 connector. 4500 peak watts/3700 running watts. 


https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200788693_200788693



That seems like a good price for what it is. I would be curious how it holds up.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Look at that, at least it’s available in an open frame.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> I missed one. Powerhorse 4500 open frame inverter - it has switchable 240v on an L14-30 connector. 4500 peak watts/3700 running watts.
> 
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200788693_200788693
> ...


That's a nice looking generator. Makes good power and it's an inverter. 

What's the story on Powerhorse generators? Do they roll their own or are they rebadged?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> What's the story on Powerhorse generators? Do they roll their own or are they rebadged?


That is a good question. When I was looking hard at Northstar generators a couple years ago I was on the fence with their 13k starting/10.5k running unit. I was at a store asking about them and the guys there also pointed out Powerhorse as being an option. They way they described it to me was Powerhorse is "their brand" that makes "their best clone" of a Honda engine and Northstar alternator. Of course, this was with respect to rotary generators and not inverters. 

Whether that was a sales pitch from them or not, if that is true then Powerhorse appears to be a brand that Northern Tool has influence over for products. I am not sure if Powerhorse is offered anywhere else. I am also not sure if they are as you suggest "rebadged" from another manufacturer, though I dont think they are if what I was told is accurate.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> That is a good question. When I was looking hard at Northstar generators a couple years ago I was on the fence with their 13k starting/10.5k running unit. I was at a store asking about them and the guys there also pointed out Powerhorse as being an option. They way they described it to me was Powerhorse is "their brand" that makes "their best clone" of a Honda engine and Northstar alternator. Of course, this was with respect to rotary generators and not inverters.
> 
> Whether that was a sales pitch from them or not, if that is true then Powerhorse appears to be a brand that Northern Tool has influence over for products. I am not sure if Powerhorse is offered anywhere else. I am also not sure if they are as you suggest "rebadged" from another manufacturer, though I dont think they are if what I was told is accurate.


I was curious because Cabela's has their own line of open frame generators. They are made by Champion. Odd, since they also sell Champion generators as well.


----------

